# Conceal Instructor Shoots Student in Face



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

I did a search so I hope there isn't any threads on this already. But I caught this article when I was looking through the news today..



> Police: Firearms Instructor Shoots Student
> Last Update: 5/06 5:39 pm
> 
> ADDISON TOWNSHIP, Mich (WXYZ) - Police say a man is recovering after being shot in the face by the instructor during a Concealed Pistol License class.
> ...


http://www.wxyz.com/news/story/Police-Firearms-Instructor-Shoots-Student/gEPmqyYZdE6WuAZa_tfV7w.cspx

Just goes to show that even the best can make mistakes. Glad the student turned out to be alright.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

unbelieveable..i wonder how the revolver accidentally discharged. luckily the student wasnt seriously hurt.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nolexforever said:


> unbelieveable..i wonder how the revolver accidentally discharged.


It didn't. You know it, I know it. The instructor did something. He either fired it when showing DA or SA, or he cocked the hammer then tried to lower it and his finger slipped. Negligent discharge, not accidental.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

At least it was not a direct shot. Accidents happen to everybody. I hope the instructor has insurance.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay students today we are going to learn the safety rules of firearms

# 1 Always treat a firearm as if it was loaded *BANG!*:buttkick:


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I see why my instructer used fake guns to demonstrate to the class.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

A firearm is as safe or as dangerous as the person who is handling it, obviously.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> It didn't. You know it, I know it. The instructor did something. He either fired it when showing DA or SA, or he cocked the hammer then tried to lower it and his finger slipped. Negligent discharge, not accidental.


Todd- What do you think of that wording, "accidental?" Would you rather see it read, negligent? Seems to me whenever the viewing public sees a news story like this, and the word "accidental" always seems to come up with regard to the firearm's discharge, it must leave many believing that guns do kill people.... of course members of the media must put their personal angle on it, as well, no one wants to be the one to say "negligence" it wasn't intentional, so "accidental" fits


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> He then displayed a .38 caliber Smith & Wesson revolver that he thought was also loaded with plastic training bullets.


And he never checked?, then rechecked? There is no such thing as an unloaded weapon. I would think an instructor would know that. Once again the lessons taught the hard way.



> At least it was not a direct shot


+1
At least the instructor knew not to poin directly at someone.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> Todd- What do you think of that wording, "accidental?" Would you rather see it read, negligent? Seems to me whenever the viewing public sees a news story like this, and the word "accidental" always seems to come up with regard to the firearm's discharge, it must leave many believing that guns do kill people.... of course members of the media must put their personal angle on it, as well, no one wants to be the one to say "negligence" it wasn't intentional, so "accidental" fits


I don't believe in accidental discharges. To me, that says the gun went off all by itself, which they don't. When a gun goes bang, it's because a human started the mechanical steps to make it do what it was intended to do. I always prefer to see the word negligence and put the blame where it belongs, on the human.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

C-Kicks said:


> I see why my instructer used fake guns to demonstrate to the class.


It is a good choice in a classroom environment particularly when you do not know the skill level of the students.

My class was the same with the instructor using blue guns and lots of pictures. Even though they were blue guns, the instructor handled them as though they were real weapons and insisted the students do the same.

Oh I forgot rule #5


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

NRA Class rules. NO LIVE AMMO IN CLASS. that means if you carry,
you unload before entering. HELLO PEOPLE USE BRAINS.
Wait i forgot.
I HATE stupidity.


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

That instructor should loose his certification. He's lucky his student wasn't killed.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> It is a good choice in a classroom environment particularly when you do not know the skill level of the students.
> 
> My class was the same with the instructor using blue guns and lots of pictures. Even though they were blue guns, the instructor handled them as though they were real weapons and insisted the students do the same.
> 
> Oh I forgot rule #5


Notice the booger hook in the trigger guard too..man....They always find a way back in the gene pool..lmao


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Why did he need bullets?*

I don't really see any need in having bullets in the class, even if they are plastic. The blue plastic guns, with no bullets added, worked just fine for my instructor.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Notice the booger hook in the trigger guard too..man....They always find a way back in the gene pool..lmao


Not to mention the ballcap. Can I say he should have known better?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Not to mention the ballcap. Can I say he should have known better?


Anyone can get those hats and I'd be willing to bet that pic was staged. I joke with my wife that I'm going to get an ICE hat and then go wander into new construction developments and watch the workers leap out the windows. Now this on the other hand .....

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

wow at that video. There is no reason to pull a real gun out for demonstration like that.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

What's funny about that video is that the guy just keeps going with a hole in his foot.

OK kids can you all say dumbass.

True about the hat - saw a guy arrested for drugs wearing a DARE shirt.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a hard time beliving that actulley hit him in the foot. I know he walked with a limp but how could anybody take a bullet in the foot and not immediatly check it out. It is not like he was in danger of being shot again. I watched the video and it did not look like the gun was pointed downward enough to hit his foot. Also nobody rushed to help him. It seems like there would have been blood.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

After seeing that video a while ago I read a report that came out stating that he did actually shoot himself in the side of the foot. The blood probably pooled in the shoe.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's true.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/gunsafety.asp


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> I don't believe in accidental discharges. To me, that says the gun went off all by itself, which they don't. When a gun goes bang, it's because a human started the mechanical steps to make it do what it was intended to do. I always prefer to see the word negligence and put the blame where it belongs, on the human.


+1

I used to associate AD with a drop, or, discharge w/o a finger on the trigger.

But was reminded, in each and every case, a human was involved. Be it a drop or otherwise.

And accident is an act of God (as defined by most insurance policies). 
Anything else is negligence if humans are involved.

Rule #1: always point the gun in a safe direction. (never violate the laser rule!)

Rule #2: never touch the trigger untill you are ready to fire. See rule #1.

Rule #3: there's only one cure for stupid. A shovel.


----------



## rg8866 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, i thought instructors were supposed to observe the rules more cautiously than anyone..


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

rg8866 said:


> wow, i thought instructors were supposed to observe the rules more cautiously than anyone..


Technically (because of their position) they are however, the safety rules are standard and apply the same to anyone who handles a gun.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's see, he dry fired the gun, then it discharged. So there was none in the chamber. He must have had a loaded mag in. STUPID!!!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It was the .38 revolver that went off.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I was talking about the video of the DEA agent. I think he was demonstrating a Glock.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahhhhhh ....:smt023


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

The DEA agent is a certified DUMBASS! What if one of the kids had been killed. I wonder if anyone has filed a civil suit agains him yet? At my class this weekend the first instruction was to leave all ammo in the car. Granted the instructor did use some real handguns to demonstrate with in addition to plastic ones but, I do remember that he checked and double checked every time he picked one up.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

just goes to show that all guns are loaded all the time


----------

